# My iMovie is having problems



## mellismac (Oct 3, 2010)

On iMovie, I drag a clip into the box to edit the movie, but when I play it, the preview screen turns grey, instead of showing me my movie. However, I can see my film when it is made full screen. Why is that?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What Mac do you have, what version of OS X and iMovie are you running?


----------



## mellismac (Oct 3, 2010)

It is iMovie '09 and I think its Snow Leopard (If thats what your talking about). However, this problem only seems to occur when using the 'Green Screen' effect


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like a graphics driver issue. Is you OS and software up to date with the latest patches? I know a couple months ago Apple released a graphics update. Click on the Apple menu then Software Update... and let it see if there is anything. if there is, let it update your Mac.


----------



## mellismac (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, thanks it has worked!


----------

